# Ileoscopy with Pouchoscopy



## andreagail (May 3, 2012)

My doc did a procedure that she is referring to as an Ileoscopy with Pouchoscopy. She tood biopsies in the ileoanal pouch. The Endoscope was advanced to the mid ileum. I think the correct coding should be 44386 and 44380 with a modifier 59 on the 2nd procedure. Anyone have any other opinions?


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 6, 2012)

I think 44386 only


----------

